# Cant Update Past 5.5.886.xt875



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

So I was on 5.6.893 and then used R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root to get back to stock to start over and get up to 5.7.893.

Problem is that now when I try to apply OTA 5.7 I get an error.

Please help, thanks

*Steps I have done:*
1. Backed up everything!
2. Ran option 1 on R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root for the BIONIC v2
3. Confirmed all actions/root were there
4. Put Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US on SD Card.
5. From Stock Recovery went to flash Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US
6. During Verify I get a error
"assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:8388608:c3d17a6e41533c813209ed51dfef327df8e1f76")​E:error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip​(status7 )​Installation Aborted​
Some other information off the phone if it helps

*System*
5.5.886.XT875
*Kernel*
[email protected] #1
*Build*
5.5.1_84_dbn-55


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

What radio do u have?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

If you have the 5.6.XXX radio, then you can't downgrade it past what you already have. You are on the 5.5.886 system but your radio is most likely still 5.6.xxx if I get what you are saying.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

_matt said:


> So I was on 5.6.893 and then used R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root to get back to stock to start over and get up to 5.7.893.
> 
> Problem is that now when I try to apply OTA 5.7 I get an error.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you need to flash the /preinstall image from the stock .fxz file. Sounds like the update is looking for something that is supposed to be there for the stock ROM and is not finding it. I had a similar problem and that fixed it. I'll see if I can find the thread where I helped someone else fix it, or you can search for it.


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

moosc said:


> What radio do u have?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Baseband
CDMA_N_03.1C_57R LTEDC_U_05.15.02


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

You have 893 radio and kernal already. So there's no way to upgrade. I've been trying I down graded my radio but no matter what I do I can't down grade kernel

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

moosc said:


> You have 893 radio and kernal already.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


So how do I get my system to reflect that?


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

basically......... your screwed like the rest of us


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't found away yet


_matt said:


> So how do I get my system to reflect that?


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

So how does this effect performance or installing of ROM, ie. Liberty or Eclipse?


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

moosc is right. You are up to date as far as radio and kernel go.

To get your system to reflect that you need to either install a ROM built on the .893 system, or re-flash the .893 update if you want the stock system.

I'm not 100% certain, but I believe if you use R3L3AS3D ROOT to go back to the .866 /system and flash /preinstall from the .fxz in fastboot, you can then re-flash the .893 update to get stock 5.7.893.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

I believe there is some confusion in here. You can upgrade but not downgrade.
The way I did it was used released root to. 886 then did the Full upgrade with webtop to 5.7.893 in stock recovery


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Not sure depends on how the ron is built if it requires 894 radio and kernel we are sol


_matt said:


> So how does this effect performance or installing of ROM, ie. Liberty or Eclipse?


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> moosc is right. You are up to date as far as radio and kernel go.
> 
> To get your system to reflect that you need to either install a ROM built on the .893 system, or re-flash the .893 update if you want the stock system.


Can you link to me the stock .893 update


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

What files did u use?


z28nck33 said:


> I believe there is some confusion in here. You can upgrade but not downgrade.
> The way I did it was used released root to. 886 then did the Full upgrade with webtop to 5.7.893 in stock recovery


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8562-easily-upgrade-to-57893-keep-root-and-webtop/


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

_matt said:


> Can you link to me the stock .893 update


Specifically, this post. http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__241026

In my case, and xxxdroidxxx's, something had gone kufumtas with our /preinstall folder, so flashing it over from the fxz file fixed the issue and allowed the update to proceed.


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

Since I know I updated my radio and kernal before, I will not worry about it. Hopefully someone will be able to resolve in the near future.

Thank you for the help


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

_matt said:


> Since I know I updated my radio and kernal before, I will not worry about it. Hopefully someone will be able to resolve in the near future.
> 
> Thank you for the help


Well, I did it to get the updated webtop. My kernel and radio were at .893 but the method I had used left me with "webtop version unavailable" and this was the what I did to get it back on the .893 version.


----------



## mlapaglia (Nov 25, 2011)

You CAN downgrade your radio, just not your kernel. Find the radio.zip floating around, and flash it in STOCK recovery.


----------

